# Monitor 1 2.70 NEW in Box (not mine)



## JAX

guy has more than one. wish I had seen this before I had decided to go all eclipse again

Monitor 1 MK2.70 2 channel amp ZAPCO | eBay


----------



## Mindcrime

Damn thats a good deal, I looked for these for along time and never could find them. Now that I have gone another direction they show up... Go figure...lol


----------



## imjustjason

Says he has more than 10 of them available?!


----------



## Mindcrime

Ok, I just scooped 5 of them...... Now time to sell some PPI's lol


----------



## JAX

5 ?! **** I knew I should have kept this a secret


----------



## Mindcrime

Lol, I figured I better grab them while I could! My wife will shoot me when she finds out...hahahaha 

Can't have enough clean power for Revolution Calling! Lol


----------



## imjustjason

Still says he has more than 10 available. That 5 didn't even make a dent.


----------



## [email protected]

imjustjason said:


> Still says he has more than 10 available. That 5 didn't even make a dent.


He listed 20 of them, still has 15 to go.


----------



## Victor_inox

check his other items, there some nice stuff.


----------



## WRX2010

How good are these amps for SQ?


----------



## Mindcrime

Last time I played with them, they were outstanding.


----------



## legend94

WRX2010 said:


> How good are these amps for SQ?


cannot be beat for the price! they are in my top five list of amps under 500ish for a two channel.


----------



## legend94

anyone know if these will work okay in 2ohm stereo, referring to the id component set that is 2ohm?


----------



## legend94

Mindcrime said:


> Ok, I just scooped 5 of them...... Now time to sell some PPI's lol


i just picked up 6! 

this means every other amp i have will be sold soon! 

thanks for finding this jax


----------



## Mindcrime

damnit, now I have to go buy 1 more to keep up! lol.... Yes nice job on this one Jax!


----------



## legend94

as soon as i ordered this i just got an audison 5 channel in the mail and it looks much better than i thought it would be so i will probably pass this deal along


----------



## Victor_inox

legend94 said:


> i just picked up 6!
> 
> this means every other amp i have will be sold soon!
> 
> thanks for finding this jax


this is greed. 7 still available, I`ve got 2.


----------



## Victor_inox

legend94 said:


> as soon as i ordered this i just got an audison 5 channel in the mail and it looks much better than i thought it would be so i will probably pass this deal along


5ch audison.... sexy!


----------



## WRX2010

I just snagged 6 myself. only 1 left for JAX.


----------



## Mindcrime

and then there were 0


----------



## imjustjason

You guys need to seek professional help. 

Hoarders.

Just sayin


----------



## Victor_inox

I guess some of them will end up in classified section. i`d get more when Jax post his on sale section for like $70 shipped. I need one more for active 3 way front,


----------



## Victor_inox

imjustjason said:


> You guys need to seek professional help.
> 
> Hoarders.
> 
> Just sayin


exactly right!


----------



## WRX2010

imjustjason said:


> You guys need to seek professional help.
> 
> Hoarders.
> 
> Just sayin


you are probably right.


----------



## imjustjason

The first step to a cure is realizing you have a problem. :laugh:


----------



## WRX2010

well I did realize it and listed some amps in the classifieds the last couple of weeks. now I am back to square one.


----------



## imjustjason

Happens every time!! Sell 3 buy 4.


----------



## daveds50

WRX2010 said:


> How good are these amps for SQ?


 very good. the only control is gain, nothing else, no crossover, no nothing... including no noise or unwanted coloration. what goes in, is what comes out, only louder.  

i have used one for years in one of my vehicles. while lots of other amps have been put in, this is the only one that keeps going back in. mainly because it is one of the few amps i have that has no garbage controls that i have no use for. 



legend94 said:


> anyone know if these will work okay in 2ohm stereo, referring to the id component set that is 2ohm?


 yes it will. 2 ohm stable, 4 ohm bridged. the circuit design is somewhat old school Zapco with fairly modern transistors, but without the crossovers or anything else... exactly the way i like my amps.


----------



## JAX

legend94 said:


> as soon as i ordered this i just got an audison 5 channel in the mail and it looks much better than i thought it would be so i will probably pass this deal along


YOU are cracking me up!


I am so glad that my being a amp junkie benefited someone. 

I am a little sad I didn't buy any but I am all set with Eclipse's finest amps so I didn't need any. But damn tempting.


----------



## Victor_inox

imjustjason said:


> The first step to a cure is realizing you have a problem. :laugh:


I don`t, i just bought 2, not 6


----------



## Mindcrime

Now I need to design my sytem around these guys


----------



## rimshot

I ran a couple of these years back and they sounded EXCELLENT. They were just a little low on power for my tastes as far as their RATED power.


----------



## legend94

JAX said:


> YOU are cracking me up!
> 
> 
> I am so glad that my being a amp junkie benefited someone.
> 
> I am a little sad I didn't buy any but I am all set with Eclipse's finest amps so I didn't need any. But damn tempting.


The funny thing is there is one member on here that probably has more amps than everyone that has posted on this thread put together! I wont say but a lot of you on this thread know him well..I imagine his house as a museum of amps framed like pictures


----------



## daveds50

legend94 said:


> The funny thing is there is one member on here that probably has more amps than everyone that has posted on this thread put together! I wont say but a lot of you on this thread know him well..I imagine his house as a museum of amps framed like pictures


 truth ! and i know exactly who you are talking about. i have a lot of amps, but i know he has more.


----------



## Victor_inox

legend94 said:


> The funny thing is there is one member on here that probably has more amps than everyone that has posted on this thread put together! I wont say but a lot of you on this thread know him well..I imagine his house as a museum of amps framed like pictures


Pictures or it didn`t happened.


----------



## daveds50

Victor_inox said:


> Pictures or it didn`t happened.


 oh, it's true... he has sent me at least 20-25 amps for repair over the years, so i know about those... and that is only the broken ones. that is not including the majority of others that are working amps. 
funny thing is, he recently said that a few more new ones need to come to me...


----------



## Victor_inox

daveds50 said:


> oh, it's true... he has sent me at least 20-25 amps for repair over the years, so i know about those... and that is only the broken ones. that is not including the majority of others that are working amps.
> funny thing is, he recently said that a few more new ones need to come to me...


are you amp repair guy?


----------



## daveds50

Victor_inox said:


> are you amp repair guy?


 amps, head units, home audio, and circuit design, for around 30 years. 13 as my own business. and over the years, i have collected some pretty strange things... some nobody else has anymore... thats because nobody wants it.  i know there are a couple of Craig Powerplay 8 track players in the shop somewhere. :laugh:


----------



## Victor_inox

daveds50 said:


> amps, head units, home audio, and circuit design, for around 30 years. 13 as my own business. and over the years, i have collected some pretty strange things... some nobody else has anymore... thats because nobody wants it.  i know there are a couple of Craig Powerplay 8 track players in the shop somewhere. :laugh:


I have a few things I might need to get fixed. would you be interested? 
NOt as exotic as 8 trackers though.


----------



## Velozity

Wow you guys are insane. That seller should really thank Diyma! Almost all his amps were sold to forum members. I almost bit, but the 20A rating was throwing me off. Just seemed low... Congrats, it was certainly a rare find.


----------



## Mindcrime

I just recieved an email from the seller, he has 49 more he will be listing. Bad new is he messed up and listed the first bathc for his cost, so by time he pays the fee to ebay and pp, he lost 160!


----------



## WRX2010

49 more. holy cow. does the seller have any 120.2 amps? that would be nice.

He just listed 5 more with a BIN price of $125.


----------



## Victor_inox

Mindcrime said:


> I just recieved an email from the seller, he has 49 more he will be listing. Bad new is he messed up and listed the first bathc for his cost, so by time he pays the fee to ebay and pp, he lost 160!


how is that a bad thing? I`m sure if you want to compensate his loses he won`t` object.


----------



## Victor_inox

Velozity said:


> Wow you guys are insane. That seller should really thank Diyma! Almost all his amps were sold to forum members. I almost bit, but the 20A rating was throwing me off. Just seemed low... Congrats, it was certainly a rare find.


20A actually enough for rated power. I`d rather have fuse blown and not amp itself if overrated fuse is installed.


----------



## Victor_inox

he relisted for $125 a pop.


----------



## Mindcrime

Victor_inox said:


> how is that a bad thing? I`m sure if you want to compensate his loses he won`t` object.


Its a bad thing for anybody else that wants one


----------



## Mindcrime

Victor_inox said:


> he relished for $125 a pop.


And there is the "bad thing"


----------



## Victor_inox

Mindcrime said:


> And there is the "bad thing"


****.. you right. He screwed and trying to compensate knee jerk reaction how fast 20 units were sold. 

I need one more but i`m not ready to pay 125 and shipping. 3 hours after I bough 2 for 97 a pop.


----------



## Mindcrime

I might end up with an extra, I will let you know....still working on a system design


----------



## Victor_inox

Mindcrime said:


> I might end up with an extra, I will let you know....still working on a system design


Please do before you list it for sale.


----------



## legend94

Velozity said:


> I almost bit, but the 20A rating was throwing me off. Just seemed low...





I have always been belittled myself when people talk about amp fuse ratings don't support my logic of certain amps being underrated(best example is an old audison i tried out rated 140x1 iirc and fused really low..it seemed like 400-500rms) and I always reply, "i just know by experience". I know nothing technical at all but I have done all but beg daveds50 to do a write up explaining it, so maybe you could just ban him if he won't do it!


----------



## legend94

daveds50 said:


> yes it will. 2 ohm stable, 4 ohm bridged. the circuit design is somewhat old school Zapco with fairly modern transistors, but without the crossovers or anything else... exactly the way i like my amps.


thank you! and thanks again for helping me a few times in the past. if i ever need anything repaired or modded(if you don't have a line for repairs) its coming your way


----------



## ReloadedSS

If I had to guess, based on the seller's location, I wouldn't be surprised if he was a local dealer or something for Zapco / Arc / Monitor 1.

Great find and thanks for sharing.


----------



## wheelieking71

legend94 said:


> thank you! and thanks again for helping me a few times in the past. if i ever need anything repaired or modded(if you don't have a line for repairs) its coming your way


LOL, Dave always has a line. but somehow, he always seems to make it happen!


----------



## JAX

legend94 said:


> The funny thing is there is one member on here that probably has more amps than everyone that has posted on this thread put together! I wont say but a lot of you on this thread know him well..I imagine his house as a museum of amps framed like pictures




He has them all stashed in his basement.........

and I am sure there is a window down there for me to break in and steal them all.

luckily I like him and would never but sometimes I just want to say " i hate you!" 

I am shocked he hasnt posted on here as I just talked to him yesterday about the MK 2.70's.....unless your not talking about the same person I am...lol




Dave50 is def the man to see if you want something fixed right and in timely fashion.


I did finally talk to the guy on ebay. I told him I was responsible for his sudden liquidation on the 2.70's . He thanked me but I guess that is all I will get if he really did lose money on them.

thing is wouldnt you at some point realize it after you started having to figure up shipping and such? seems a little odd not to catch it but then again all you guys snatched them up so fast. lol


----------



## legend94

JAX said:


> He has them all stashed in his basement.........
> 
> and I am sure there is a window down there for me to break in and steal them all.
> 
> luckily I like him and would never but sometimes I just want to say " i hate you!"
> 
> I am shocked he hasnt posted on here as I just talked to him yesterday about the MK 2.70's.....unless your not talking about the same person I am...lol


yeah its the same guy and i have his address!  however if im a betting man i bet he fully understands the 2nd amendment...

if you really want some monitor 1 amps just watch the classifieds..it will be like that id blowout sale


----------



## Mindcrime

My plans have changed, I have 3 I can pass along


----------



## JAX

Mindcrime said:


> My plans have changed, I have 3 I can pass along



lol...as much as I would like to have a couple I am passing. trying to control myself. I still have a md-42 amp to get rid of before I spend anymore and my next purchase will be speakers not amps


----------



## Mindcrime

JAX said:


> lol...as much as I would like to have a couple I am passing. trying to control myself. I still have a md-42 amp to get rid of before I spend anymore and my next purchase will be speakers not amps


You know you want them, I can hear them "JAX, buy me"


----------



## JAX

Mindcrime said:


> You know you want them, I can hear them "JAX, buy me"




I am sure. I have earplugs in , cant hear them. eyes closed, cant see them.


----------



## Victor_inox

he changed price aging, it`s $99 now with $12 shipping


----------



## Mindcrime

Lol, guess he wants to unload them....still a hell of a deal


----------



## JAX

he found a bigger 2 channel and a 4 channel but they were sold as soon as he told me so I guess one of you asked about them as well. still 99 is good.


----------



## Mindcrime

JAX said:


> he found a bigger 2 channel and a 4 channel but they were sold as soon as he told me so I guess one of you asked about them as well. still 99 is good.


There was a good reason I decided to sell 3 of the MK 2.70 amps......... Lol


----------



## JAX

Mindcrime said:


> There was a good reason I decided to sell 3 of the MK 2.70 amps......... Lol


Was it you ? 

It took him forever to reply to me especially since I basically sold them for him. 

Glad I wasn't dying to have them


----------



## Mindcrime

Yeah, the morning you posted the link I sent him an email asking if he had any other models. I didn't hear back from him until the next day, thats when he told me he found one of the larger 2 ch, and a 4 ch. I told him I would take them before he even gave me a price..lol


----------



## Mindcrime

Since you provided us (me) with the link, I will give you the major hook up on the 3 MK2.70 if you are intrested


----------



## JAX

Mindcrime said:


> Since you provided us (me) with the link, I will give you the major hook up on the 3 MK2.70 if you are intrested


I also asked him same morning I found it . I guess when he got around to replying he told me and then when I replied he had already told you and then accepted. 


PM me the details of your offer. Lol.


----------



## rugdnit

ReloadedSS said:


> If I had to guess, based on the seller's location, *I wouldn't be surprised if he was a local dealer or something for Zapco / Arc / Monitor 1.
> *
> Great find and thanks for sharing.


I buy stuff from him once in a while in person. He lives just down the road from me. He's got alot of stuff. You're not too far off.


----------



## legend94

I have been in contact with the seller of the monitor 1 amps and he wanted me to pass along his thanks to the members of this forum for all the sales which was obviously thanks to jax!

Last I looked they were still 99 which is a steal for this amp new


----------



## Victor_inox

I didn`t get mine yet, can`t wait.


----------



## legend94

Victor_inox said:


> I didn`t get mine yet, can`t wait.


x2 I might have to run 4 if I can't find a 120.2


----------



## Mindcrime

I have a 120.2 and the 4 ch on the way as well


----------



## robert_wrath

Sounds like a great deal. Anyone have it yet? Considering a purchase for a Tweeter Amp.


----------



## Mindcrime

Mine should be here tomorrow or Friday


----------



## rugdnit

I was at his house last Saturday and saw these amps in person. VERY nice. Wish I needed power, but I have too much stuff. He's got some great stuff.


----------



## legend94

Mindcrime said:


> I have a 120.2 and the 4 ch on the way as well



I hope the delivery guy drops them down a flight of stairs .... I mean I hope you enjoy then


----------



## JAX

legend94 said:


> I hope the delivery guy drops them down a flight of stairs .... I mean I hope you enjoy then



lol...


----------



## robert_wrath

legend94 said:


> I hope the delivery guy drops them down a flight of stairs .... I mean I hope you enjoy then





JAX said:


> lol...


Like Jim Carrey in the opening scene from Ace Ventura: Pet Detective?
Ace Ventura Smashes Package - YouTube


----------



## legend94

robert_wrath said:


> Like Jim Carrey in the opening scene from Ace Ventura: Pet Detective?
> Ace Ventura Smashes Package - YouTube


Exactly! Maybe even sand paper the amp and then spray wd40 on it so it can't be easily painted.

That movie is classic. Funny thing I talked my grandmother into taking me to see that!


----------



## WRX2010

legend94 said:


> I hope the delivery guy drops them down a flight of stairs .... I mean I hope you enjoy then


x2. a 2.120 would be nice for a sub.


----------



## legend94

just got mine in today and they look awesome! if anyone is looking for one let me know i might have a "few" extras


----------



## Mindcrime

Lol, I'm one state away from them, and I still dont have mine...lol


----------



## legend94

Mindcrime said:


> Lol, I'm one state away from them, and I still dont have mine...lol


he likes me, and lets no forget the greed of the others you got  probably had to go find a larger box. LOL. let me know if you want to trade/sell


----------



## Victor_inox

Got mine delivered Friday, tested today. they sounds awesome with Kefs Q compact point source 5, 1/4 uniQ drivers, very neutral uncolored sound with a lot of punch, now I`m seriously considering raping kefs for front stage setup. mounting 5,1.4" drivers up front could be impossible task though. 

no manuals were included with monitors 1s. there is no clip light? Only power WTH?! setting up gain would be PITA. I thought I would blow my speakers that`s how loud it got on 8 Ohm load. bridged it`s painful to stay close. It seems that amp is a bit underrated. Kefs 100W and were about to blow, at least that`s how it felt. I can see mid bass drivers working hard on some nice jazz music like Weather Report and Marcus miller. At the same time mid bass didn`t feel sloppy, it seems that monitor one has good damping numbers. it`s not easy to control cone movement on such music. I compared to PDX4.100 and I like monitor1 better.


----------



## legend94

A few of mine had manuals what info were you looking for?


----------



## Victor_inox

legend94 said:


> A few of mine had manuals what info were you looking for?


I was wondering if power led blinks when amp clipping. If you can scan it and email that would be awesome. I tried searching online- nothing.


----------



## ollschool

My manual says nothing about clipping, looks like just a power light. 

Look what you started JAX and you don't have one? Are you taking your medication?


----------



## legend94

ollschool said:


> Look what you started JAX and you don't have one? Are you taking your medication?


knowing jax he probably has bought and sold 10 since this thread has been up


----------



## legend94

Victor_inox said:


> I was wondering if power led blinks when amp clipping. If you can scan it and email that would be awesome. I tried searching online- nothing.


i will try to get something to you but i have not used the scan feature yet on my wireless printer :blush: 

i will look into it today, if nothing else i can mail you mine to make copies if you promise to send it back. hahaha


----------



## JAX

legend94 said:


> knowing jax he probably has bought and sold 10 since this thread has been up



I have not bought any of them. I did buy an eclipse PA5422 that is defective...so now I have a DA6213 in trunk with my US Amps MD42. 

I wish I had just bought the monitors when I saw them.


----------



## Victor_inox

legend94 said:


> i will try to get something to you but i have not used the scan feature yet on my wireless printer :blush:
> 
> i will look into it today, if nothing else i can mail you mine to make copies if you promise to send it back. hahaha


I promise, thank you sir!


----------



## Mindcrime

Jax, I got your back.....let me know if you need any


----------



## legend94

JAX said:


> I have not bought any of them. I did buy an eclipse PA5422 that is defective...so now I have a DA6213 in trunk with my US Amps MD42.
> 
> I wish I had just bought the monitors when I saw them.


Sorry that happened but you need to keep that DA6213 

If you don't buy from mindcrime I may have some for you!


----------



## legend94

seriously at 99 plus shipping why are any of these amps left?


----------



## legend94

Victor_inox said:


> At the same time mid bass didn`t feel sloppy, it seems that monitor one has good damping numbers. it`s not easy to control cone movement on such music. I compared to PDX4.100 and I like monitor1 better.



the manual states at 4ohm the damping factor is >500 and thd at 4ohm is <0.03


----------



## Victor_inox

legend94 said:


> seriously at 99 plus shipping why are any of these amps left?


Because it was 85 , even shipped it was 97 a pop. People hard to get over it.
Righ now I`d rather buy that f47 solid audiodman has in classifieds section and I would if it wasn`t so damn huge.http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/134100-solid-audio-f47-4-ch-amp-new-box-sale.html


----------



## legend94

Here is a manual I put together for the 2.70 & 2.120:

http://freepdfhosting.com/5b6512fb9e.pdf

Sorry for the crudeness this is my first attempt at creating a pdf.


----------



## Victor_inox

legend94 said:


> the manual states at 4ohm the damping factor is >500 and thd at 4ohm is <0.03


good numbers!


----------



## JAX

I need 2. 

Anyone want to make an offer pm me.


----------



## Victor_inox

legend94 said:


> Here is a manual I put together for the 2.70 & 2.120:
> 
> http://freepdfhosting.com/5b6512fb9e.pdf
> 
> Sorry for the crudeness this is my first attempt at creating a pdf.


what are you talking about. it looks awesome.


----------



## legend94

Victor_inox said:


> what are you talking about. it looks awesome.


thanks, i guess it got the job done. saved us some transit time mailing a manual around!

btw, did you get all the install things you needed for you car? if you need a distribution block let me know. same deal as last time


----------



## Victor_inox

Thanks Man! i`m working on getting things together, not there yet. I`ll take that distro block off your hands do you still have my address?


----------



## legend94

Victor_inox said:


> Thanks Man! i`m working on getting things together, not there yet. I`ll take that distro block off your hands do you still have my address?


Pm sent.


----------



## Victor_inox

If Jax don`t buy a pair I`ve got from first bunch i`ll sell them to whoever interested. at cost. I`ve got f47 from dman and simply don`t need them anymore. I know I will regret it later, those amps sounds great.


----------



## JAX

Victor_inox said:


> If Jax don`t buy a pair I`ve got from first bunch i`ll sell them to whoever interested. at cost. I`ve got f47 from dman and simply don`t need them anymore. I know I will regret it later, those amps sounds great.


why dont you try the f47 and then see what you like better? I really dont know anything about solid audio although I thought about buying that amp


----------



## legend94

JAX said:


> why dont you try the f47 and then see what you like better? I really dont know anything about solid audio although I thought about buying that amp


Agreed and then sell one to jax


----------



## Victor_inox

I already have one solid audio. M3.great little amp 1ohm Stable.if f47similar to m3i know I'd love it.its a bit on a big side so that's could be limitation. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Coppertone

Mine has arrived according to my nanny. When I get out of the hospital today, I should have several surprises waiting for me. None of which I will be able to enjoy for the next 3 months.


----------



## JAX

Coppertone said:


> Mine has arrived according to my nanny. When I get out of the hospital today, I should have several surprises waiting for me. None of which I will be able to enjoy for the next 3 months.


wish you well


----------



## legend94

Coppertone said:


> Mine has arrived according to my nanny. When I get out of the hospital today, I should have several surprises waiting for me. None of which I will be able to enjoy for the next 3 months.


are you going to share what you bought while still in the hospital? 

this guy is a champ, hospital visits wont keep him from a pm on here


----------



## Coppertone

My Pp 4800 chrome surfboard amp came in, my Sound Monitor amp, my Genesis amp arrived before I was committed to said hospital. Now come this Friday all will be put up for sale.


----------



## JAX

Coppertone said:


> My Pp 4800 chrome surfboard amp came in, my Sound Monitor amp, my Genesis amp arrived before I was committed to said hospital. Now come this Fruday all will be put up for sale.


I am sorry to hear that. hope the best for you.


----------



## Coppertone

No worries as long as I am breathing, I am smiling. Its just sometimes in order to go forward you need to take a step back. My last 10 pieces of audio purchase was just greed. Because of that I in a situation where just seeing it sit is making me sick. I'm going to go back to adding other components to my vehicle first, then come back to the audio aspect. I will still be lurking, just not purchasing although am always open to trades lol...


----------



## JAX

trades? like....I got a bitchy wife if you want but she is in medical field if that helps you out. lol..


----------



## Coppertone

Nope lol already have a wife who is a physician ....


----------



## legend94

Coppertone said:


> My Pp 4800 chrome surfboard amp came in, my Sound Monitor amp, my Genesis amp arrived before I was committed to said hospital. Now come this Friday all will be put up for sale.


for some reason i was thinking you bought some of those martin speakers.

hope you get better fast


----------



## Coppertone

Nope the Martins were purchased just not listed as I was only talking car audio. Once I dump these Percocets that they want me to take, then I am good to go.


----------



## legend94

Coppertone said:


> Nope the Martins were purchased just not listed as I was only talking car audio. Once I dump these Percocets that they want me to take, then I am good to go.


got ya, funny that you have to specify 

i kinda wish i would have gotten a pair of the martin speakers but my wife would have surely noticed them


----------



## Coppertone

Um yea safe to say, you can always use them as an investment in your home audio future.


----------



## ollschool

Dam it Jax, you had these same amps in your car a couple years ago, you said you needed more power? 50 amps later, you want two more?

Hey copper, hope all goes well. A prayer for ya.


----------



## JAX

ollschool said:


> Dam it Jax, you had these same amps in your car a couple years ago, you said you needed more power? 50 amps later, you want two more?
> 
> Hey copper, hope all goes well. A prayer for ya.


Thanks! Mom! 

I thought I might bridge them. But now it looks like I will just keep the us amps 4 channel. It works and it's new and it's def not lacking in power. 

I guess I don't need any monitor 1's. 


Again. Thanks mom!


----------



## Coppertone

Lol....


----------



## ollschool

Jax, i need to start Charging you for these therapy sessions. Copper i know what it's like to have amps and other audio just sit, problem is for me, is i have another kids room i am working on, so they all have to be moved to my fathers house. My friends seem to avoid me when i need help moving them


----------



## JAX

ollschool said:


> Jax, i need to start Charging you for these therapy sessions. Copper i know what it's like to have amps and other audio just sit, problem is for me, is i have another kids room i am working on, so they all have to be moved to my fathers house. My friends seem to avoid me when i need help moving them


That one paragraph deserves for you to have your ass whipped and your amps taken. 

Spread the wealth. Your not giving enough. 

Hoarder. 

You should pay me not to send men in black to your house to take them away. 

Pure bragging if I ever saw it.


----------



## Coppertone

Well my stuff can be put in another location and forgotten about. But that is how I ended up with even more stereo equipment. So for once in my life everything is going and I'm going to tweak what I have currently installed.


----------



## legend94

ollschool said:


> Dam it Jax, you had these same amps in your car a couple years ago, you said you needed more power? 50 amps later, you want two more?
> 
> Hey copper, hope all goes well. A prayer for ya.


busted!

i hope ollschool does not have a memory on all the **** i have went through only to call me out years later


----------



## legend94

ollschool said:


> Jax, i need to start Charging you for these therapy sessions. Copper i know what it's like to have amps and other audio just sit, problem is for me, is i have another kids room i am working on, so they all have to be moved to my fathers house. My friends seem to avoid me when i need help moving them


if i lived closer i would help you (at least once)

if you find any old soundstream amps with subsonic filter maybe we could trade on the mag i have


----------



## ollschool

No it's no bragging Jax, sometimes i wonder what went wrong with this Hobby. My wife won't even help.. she just puts her hands on her hips and shakes her head.


----------



## Mindcrime

ollschool said:


> No it's no bragging Jax, sometimes i wonder what went wrong with this Hobby. My wife won't even help.. she just puts her hands on her hips and shakes her head.


Lol, I have seen that very same action from my wife! Lol


----------



## ollschool

Nope. no SS with subsonic.


----------



## JAX

Mindcrime said:


> Lol, I have seen that very same action from my wife! Lol


Me three. 

I live on the backside of a dead end street in a culdesac. 

So when Ups comes in and makes the circle wife gets pissed and half the neighbors start laughing even if it's not for me. 

I had to start diverting my delivery point . 

1 out of 5 boxes actually come to my house. Lol


So unless mindcrime tempts me I should be done with amps now. 

I picked up the gh mono lock I was looking at


----------



## Mindcrime

I have 2 with your name on them Jax


----------



## WRX2010

make sure you send them in separate boxes, so his neighbors get a good chuckle.


----------



## Victor_inox

Mindcrime said:


> I have 2 with your name on them Jax


NO, I have 2 with his name on it.


----------



## legend94

I might just start shipping jax large boxes with old stereo magazines to his house.


----------



## Victor_inox

ollschool said:


> No it's no bragging Jax, sometimes i wonder what went wrong with this Hobby. My wife won't even help.. she just puts her hands on her hips and shakes her head.


posts like that makes me love my lady even more, she never does that saying that I make the money `i have right to spend it as I pleased. she has new car in garage, food on the table, closets full of new stuff and most beautiful son on the face of the planet. Man, Ive got lucky.
UPS will bring me 3 boxes today. 2 huge with MartinLogans in them and smaller one with couple solid audio amps. my pair of monitors one going on sale soon after.


----------



## JAX

Victor_inox said:


> posts like that makes me love my lady even more, she never does that saying that I make the money `i have right to spend it as I pleased. she has new car in garage, food on the table, closets full of new stuff and most beautiful son on the face of the planet. Man, Ive got lucky.
> UPS will bring me 3 boxes today. 2 huge with MartinLogans in them and smaller one with couple solid audio amps. my pair of monitors one going on sale soon after.



lovely...now shut up.


just kidding with you man


----------



## Victor_inox

JAX said:


> lovely...now shut up.
> 
> 
> just kidding with you man


what part of my post you jelous about?


----------



## JAX

Victor_inox said:


> what part of my post you jelous about?



your lady of course!


----------



## ollschool

My wife stubbed her Toe on a Zed ESX 120.4 under the bed once. That amp got bitched out, other then that, she just wants room in the house back. At least once a week it's where and when you gona move these. If i get a box or two, she just wonders where the hell's it going to go?


----------



## Victor_inox

ollschool said:


> My wife stubbed her Toe on a Zed ESX 120.4 under the bed once. That amp got bitched out, other then that, she just wants room in the house back. At least once a week it's where and when you gona move these. If i get a box or two, she just wonders where the hell's it going to go?


yepp mine does that too. luckily I have 900ft2 basement at my disposal.


----------



## ollschool

I'm jelous of where you live, Colorado is awsome, lived there for a bit. Springs and Horse Tooth. Dam the Medicine laws


----------



## legend94

Victor_inox said:


> yepp mine does that too. luckily I have 900ft2 basement at my disposal.


it better be climate controlled!


----------



## Victor_inox

legend94 said:


> it better be climate controlled!


you bet it is.PLus 5% relative humidity in colorado, Nothing get rusty, I can leave tools outside and no rust in a week, unless my sprinkler system got it all wet.


----------



## Victor_inox

JAX said:


> your lady of course!


I thought so. everything else it just money. you know what they say best thing in life aren't things.


----------



## Victor_inox

I will not use mine as I went different direction . so if anyone wants a pair of monitor1 2.70 NIB tested on my bench, works 100% look 100%. for what I got them for $198 both delivered. I'll eat PPfees. BTW ebay seller price went up $15 since I bought mine from him. so you can save about$30 and 25 shipping on that deal.


----------



## legend94

Victor_inox said:


> I will not use mine as I went different direction . so if anyone wants a pair of monitor1 2.70 NIB tested on my bench, works 100% look 100%. for what I got them for $198 both delivered. I'll eat PPfees. BTW ebay seller price went up $15 since I bought mine from him. so you can save about$30 and 25 shipping on that deal.



it just amazes me that these are not gone at even what he has them listed for now. these cannot be beaten for this price. 198 for 4x70.... wtf?


----------



## Victor_inox

legend94 said:


> it just amazes me that these are not gone at even what he has them listed for now. these cannot be beaten for this price. 198 for 4x70.... wtf?


 exactly WTF!!! they'd rather buy used PDX for 50 more. what is wrong with people? now im thinking of taking 20Amp power supply from old computer and make computer speakers setup with kef point source speakers. 20 amp would be enough and I'd have killer set for $100.


----------



## [email protected]

Nobody wants to hook 3-5 amps up in a install. Why use 2 of these when you can get 1 4-ch that will simplify the install? I am sure they are nice little amps. But really low on power compared to some offerings out there today. For the price of 2 of these, I bought a PPI 4-ch Phantom that has twice the power, its smaller, and easier to install then 2 of these.


----------



## Victor_inox

BeatsDownLow said:


> Nobody wants to hook 3-5 amps up in a install. Why use 2 of these when you can get 1 4-ch that will simplify the install? I am sure they are nice little amps. But really low on power compared to some offerings out there today. For the price of 2 of these, I bought a PPI 4-ch Phantom that has twice the power, its smaller, and easier to install then 2 of these.


 'cause they looks sexy sounds terrific, assembled in USA and not everybody needs 15 channels of amplification. i 4 ch simplify install only when it fits. pip 900.4 still simnifically bigger then mk2.70. ppi600.2 is smaller but more expensive. in case of multiple channels needed I agree it makes more sense to have 5 or 6 channel amp but it cost prohibitive sometime.


----------



## legend94

BeatsDownLow said:


> Nobody wants to hook 3-5 amps up in a install. Why use 2 of these when you can get 1 4-ch that will simplify the install? I am sure they are nice little amps. But really low on power compared to some offerings out there today. For the price of 2 of these, I bought a PPI 4-ch Phantom that has twice the power, its smaller, and easier to install then 2 of these.


opinion are like assholes, everyone has one

my opinion of comparing a ppi phantom to this amp is ignorant

if it were all about simplicity as you say i would not be in the hobby and just rock the factory speakers

when the hell did this turn into ca.com?


----------



## [email protected]

legend94 said:


> opinion are like assholes, everyone has one
> 
> my opinion of comparing a ppi phantom to this amp is ignorant
> 
> if it were all about simplicity as you say i would not be in the hobby and just rock the factory speakers
> 
> when the hell did this turn into ca.com?


WTF are u talking about. You guys couldnt fathom why people are not buying them besides your selves. I gave you several possible reasons why. Now your all butt hurt? If your trying to tell me about amps being better than others, there is no need, I have used more amps then you ever will.

Any your simplicity comparison holds no ground.


----------



## legend94

BeatsDownLow said:


> I have used more amps then you ever will.



let me go get my measuring tape.....

if you have used that many amps and have settled on a phantom then either you have hearing loss issues or you have not tried some better brands.

all amps do not sound the same.....unless you are richard clark


----------



## Victor_inox

BeatsDownLow;1689281 I have used more amps then you ever will.
[/QUOTE said:


> now that's more arrogant statement I've seen for a while. you can't possibly know that.
> her is my opinion. PPI phantom is no better then any "akoustic" type chinese made amp. cheap ass parts class D amp , i nothing spectacular, typical cheap ass amp. Alpine pdx sounds betterIMO.


----------



## [email protected]

legend94 said:


> let me go get my measuring tape.....
> 
> if you have used that many amps and have settled on a phantom then either you have hearing loss issues or you have not tried some better brands.
> 
> all amps do not sound the same.....unless you are richard clark


See, I take it as your just the type of person who tries to justify your purchases with what others think or say. Which is fine I guess. But that is not me. If you could, please point me to where I said anything about another amp sounding better, more specifically the PPI then the monitor in this thread. **** just point out anywhere I was talking about sound quality. Can you do that?


----------



## [email protected]

Victor_inox said:


> now that's more arrogant statement I've seen for a while. you can't possibly know that.
> her is my opinion. PPI phantom is no better then any "akoustic" type chinese made amp. cheap ass parts class D amp , i nothing spectacular, typical cheap ass amp. Alpine pdx sounds betterIMO.


Thats funny, I have been running it on my test bench next to a JL XD, and I would bet you could not tell them apart. 

It might come off as arrogant, but I dont need someone making assumptions and telling me about amps sounding different, when I have used dozens upon dozens of different models in my time, in my own car. 

Lets get this straight for the last time. I said nothing about the PPI sounding better, I only stated that we can get more power, in a smaller foot print, that is easier to hook up. 

I would need 4 of these just for my front stage. Then I would need to locate matching amp for the sub stage, as these would not cut it. Then I would have to purchase more wire, more rca's, run more wire, give up more space. Doesnt sound too logical to me. Even for the price its being offered at.


----------



## legend94

BeatsDownLow said:


> Thats funny, I have been running it on my test bench next to a JL XD, and I would bet you could not tell them apart.



well of course they are all going to sound the same with walmart speakers hooked up to them. sorry for the confusion.


----------



## [email protected]

legend94 said:


> well of course they are all going to sound the same with walmart speakers hooked up to them. sorry for the confusion.


Your such a tool. You cant even respond, which I will assume cause you do not have **** relevant to say. Is that really all you got. If it is, thats ****ing pathetic.


----------



## Mindcrime

Why can't we all just get along?


----------



## legend94

BeatsDownLow said:


> Your such a tool. You cant even respond, which I will assume cause you do not have **** relevant to say. Is that really all you got. If it is, thats ****ing pathetic.


yes i am pathetic of course. i just wanted to mess with you because to me your original post came across a bit on the dickheadish side. especially since he was trying to sell his amps of which oddly you have never auditioned (odd since you have certainly had more amps than i have)

but you are the mighty amp king so when i need an opinion from now on i will ask the mighty beatsdownlow since you have apparently tried every amp known to man minus the monitor 1

the reason they are not selling is because they are such an obscure item


----------



## legend94

Mindcrime said:


> Why can't we all just get along?


no, because my dick is bigger than his dick :laugh:


----------



## Victor_inox

girls girls you both pretty.


----------



## [email protected]

legend94 said:


> yes i am pathetic of course. i just wanted to mess with you because to me your original post came across a bit on the dickheadish side. especially since he was trying to sell his amps of which oddly you have never auditioned (odd since you have certainly had more amps than i have)
> 
> but you are the mighty amp king so when i need an opinion from now on i will ask the mighty beatsdownlow since you have apparently tried every amp known to man minus the monitor 1
> 
> the reason they are not selling is because they are such an obscure item


Here you go, jumping to more conclusions about **** you have no clue about. I have used a monitor amp before, several actually, enough for to power my whole system, but thanks for assuming. So maybe you need to quit that. Dont worry about asking me anything, I wont help someone out like yourself. 


And all this coming from the guy that just sold a 4.70 for less than he just picked up 2 2.70, genius if you ask me :laugh:  

So let me get it all straight now. You get all butt hurt defending your buddy because he is selling 2 of these, which I have no clue about nor really care, as I came in this thread and listed a few reasons that could be considered as to why not many people are buying these? So then having nothing to stand on, you try to make it personal. Stand up guy you are.


----------



## Victor_inox

BeatsDownLow said:


> Here you go, jumping to more conclusions about **** you have no clue about. I have used a monitor amp before, several actually, enough for to power my whole system, but thanks for assuming. So maybe you need to quit that. Dont worry about asking me anything, I wont help someone out like yourself.
> 
> 
> And all this coming from the guy that just sold a 4.70 for less than he just picked up 2 2.70, genius if you ask me :laugh:
> 
> So let me get it all straight now. You get all butt hurt defending your buddy because he is selling 2 of these, which I have no clue about nor really care, as I came in this thread and listed a few reasons that could be considered as to why not many people are buying these? So then having nothing to stand on, you try to make it personal. Stand up guy you are.


You are dead wrong about not many people buying those. first 20 unit batch sold on ebay in an hour. I don`t really care if i sell mine or not, i can afford keeping them, will do someone happy one day when I install them in his/her car. my wife more likely. i disagree with phantom being a better value though. they ok amps, nothing special. I'n not an installed, I havent touched 300 amps in my life, I don`t have to. Im sound engineer by trade i know how **** suppose to sound. I mastered more tracks then I care to remember. and I like how monitor one sounds- neutral- uncolored with great speaker control.


----------



## [email protected]

Victor_inox said:


> You are dead wrong about not many people buying those. first 20 unit batch sold on ebay in an hour. I don`t really care if i sell mine or not, i can afford keeping them, will do someone happy one day when I install them in his/her car. my wife more likely. i disagree with phantom being a better value though. they ok amps, nothing special. I'n not an installed, I havent touched 300 amps in my life, I don`t have to. Im sound engineer by trade i know how **** suppose to sound. I mastered more tracks then I care to remember. and I like how monitor one sounds- neutral- uncolored with great speaker control.


I am glad you like them. I hope you do since you bought them. You guys keep trying to justify this amps sound to me for some reason. I never brought up anything about sound quality from any amps in this thread, unless it was in a direct response to you, I think this is like the 3rd time I have said this now. 

I also did not state "value", do you guys just insert words that are not there as you read posts? 

I stated for size comparison, ease of running wires, and power output. I did say I got all that in the PPI, but that was it. And 2 monitor 2.70's take up more space then the PPI Phantom.


----------



## Victor_inox

BeatsDownLow said:


> I am glad you like them. I hope you do since you bought them. You guys keep trying to justify this amps sound to me for some reason. I never brought up anything about sound quality from any amps in this thread, unless it was in a direct response to you, I think this is like the 3rd time I have said this now.
> 
> I also did not state "value", do you guys just insert words that are not there as you read posts?
> 
> I stated for size comparison, ease of running wires, and power output. I did say I got all that in the PPI, but that was it. And 2 monitor 2.70's take up more space then the PPI Phantom.


terrific!
value is more important for some people then ease of running wires, you haven't said anything about that true that but i did. you bring your argument and it was heard- thank you very much. according to that logic only XD amps would be sold. small footprint and plenty of power. sounds good too.


----------



## legend94

BeatsDownLow said:


> . Why use 2 of these when you can get 1 4-ch that will simplify the install? I am sure they are nice little amps. But really low on power compared to some offerings out there today.





BeatsDownLow said:


> I have used a monitor amp before, several actually, enough for to power my whole system, but thanks for assuming.


 

you original post as I read it means you had never tried them then all the sudden you have enough to power an entire system

had you used them you would know they are not low on power


----------



## [email protected]

legend94 said:


> you original post as I read it means you had never tried them then all the sudden you have enough to power an entire system
> 
> had you used them you would know they are not low on power


I never ran the 2.70 if thats what you wanted to know, hence why I said they are prob nice little amps. . I did run a 2.120 and a 4.70 back when I had a 2 way passive setup. Anything else you know about me that I dont and you want to share? If not, maybe you should move the **** on.


----------



## [email protected]

Victor_inox said:


> terrific!
> value is more important for some people then ease of running wires, you haven't said anything about that true that but i did. you bring your argument and it was heard- thank you very much. according to that logic only XD amps would be sold. small footprint and plenty of power. sounds good too.


It wasnt argument, it was a few possible resons why people most likely dont want to buy abounch of them, is it that hard to understand. You gfuys tried to argue to justify your purchases to yourself.

I guess I cant be a part this big circle jerk session going on in here since I didnt buy a few of these. Maybe my dick is just too big or maybe your hands are too small, I dont know, but I will let you guys have at it. 

You obviously dont have any experience with the PPI Phantoms, cause your XD comparison is asinine.


----------



## Victor_inox

BeatsDownLow said:


> It wasnt argument, it was a few possible resons why people most likely dont want to buy abounch of them, is it that hard to understand. You gfuys tried to argue to justify your purchases to yourself.
> 
> I guess I cant be a part this big circle jerk session going on in here since I didnt buy a few of these. Maybe my dick is just too big or maybe your hands are too small, I dont know, but I will let you guys have at it.
> 
> You obviously dont have any experience with the PPI Phantoms, cause your XD comparison is asinine.


that was rhetorical question meaning you don't have to answer it. don't be a complete ass move ****ing on trolling another treads, would you..


----------



## JAX

good job. the thread is useless now.


----------



## legend94

JAX said:


> good job. the thread is useless now.


at least we know the phantom is a better choice :blush:


----------



## JAX

legend94 said:


> at least we know the phantom is a better choice :blush:




if Dave came in this post he could give probably 10 reasons why the monitor is better. 

some people like the PPI. I have heard it and didnt have any problem but it wasnt my car and so it might have changed if I listened to them daily. I dont know. 

but I am pretty sure the mk2.70 is a better made amp with better parts. obviously that is important to some people cause they still buy high end amps that are made the same way.


----------



## Victor_inox

JAX said:


> good job. the thread is useless now.


 it's always like that -one smart ass thinking that he knows everything and others care about his opinion based on questionable experience and shortsightedness set by limited ability to analytical thinking.


----------



## legend94

JAX said:


> if Dave came in this post he could give probably 10 reasons why the monitor is better.


if he is using one thats all i need to know


----------



## daveds50

BeatsDownLow said:


> I have used more amps then you ever will.


 not more than me.  if i have not owned it, then i have worked on it and played with it on the bench... at least if it was made within the last 30 years. besides the garbage amps, there has been almost everything made pass through here at one time or another. 



JAX said:


> if Dave came in this post he could give probably 10 reasons why the monitor is better.


 nah... i'll stay out of this. people like what they like. the trend is small amps, no matter how they sound. kind of the opposite of my last SQ car that had 8 amps in it, 5 of them very large. but then again, some people use their stereo cars as daily drivers and are not all that serious, so i guess it makes sense. 

which brings me off topic... on another thread, people were talking about what is winning SQ competitions. i would say that the top 50 SQ vehicles i have heard out of hundreds and hundreds of them, have never been to a competition, nor do the owners have any desire to. neither do i. i have nothing to prove to anyone, as my systems are for my own personal enjoyment and nothing else. 

i just like the Monitor amps because of the no frills approach. what goes in, is what comes out. some amps that people like, i do not... because what comes out, just somewhat resembles what is going in. not that that is a bad thing though. with some of the head units and speakers that people use, some coloration may just be needed to sound right. 

but give me a pure source unit, Monitor amps, and some efficient and accurate speakers, and thats the way i like it. 

by the way, the Monitor is in my race car tow vehicle. it is not my best system. it has had so many high end, and what people perceive as high end amps in it, that i bet i have at least half the amount of screw holes that JAX's car has. :laugh: but the Monitor seems to make it's way back in all the time. this is the only vehicle that i care about footprint of an amp. thats because it gets left in hotel parking lots all over the USA, and therefore has a pretty stealth install. and there are only so many hiding places in a truck. 

some of you know about my latest project. i got a old Planet Audio BB150.2, not the newer crappy ones, but the old tiny silver built in the USA one. heavily modified, and upgraded just about everything inside with the best parts available, and bypassed the crossover section. 

i am going to attempt to replace the Monitor with it. might be good... might not. sounds awesome on the bench though. 

and no... my Monitor is not for sale ! :laugh:


----------



## ollschool

well said !


----------



## Victor_inox

I have one left , bnib never powered up, $100 delivered , better deal then ebay dude.


----------



## legend94

Victor_inox said:


> I have one left , bnib never powered up, $100 delivered , better deal then ebay dude.


after someone buys his, pm me and i have a few too


----------



## pickup1

Well without all the b.s...do these have the same sound quality as zapco?thanks..


----------



## Mindcrime

I think they are on par with the Zapco stuff of that era.


----------



## pickup1

Like the ref.line...how would it compare to the newer stuff..


----------



## cutra

Ok since I've been out of the loop for a while trying to pay all debts I find this monitor amp on Ebay today, then I find this lovely thread LOL...
So has anyone installed one of these yet?
What's the final word? I think it's a good deal for a yet small amp...


----------

